# Pressemeldung: Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing, Gelnhausen ​*
Seit Anfang Juli 2013 ist die Pure Fishing Inc. neuer Inhaber der Hardy & Greys Ltd.  

Das hat auch Auswirkungen auf den Standort der Hardy & Greys GmbH in Lohne. In diesem Zusammenhang werden nun die Innendiensttätigkeiten der Hardy & Greys GmbH zur Pure 
Fishing GmbH nach Gelnhausen verlegt.  

Ab 03.02.2014 ist die Pure Fishing Deutschland GmbH in Gelnhausen auch für den Vertrieb der Marken Chub, Greys und Hardy zuständig. Bis Ende Januar werden Reparaturen und 
Reklamationen noch von der Hardy & Greys GmbH in Lohne bearbeitet. 

Ab dem 03.02.14 bitten wir Sie, sich bezüglich Kundendienst-Angelegenheiten an die Pure Fishing Deutschland GmbH in Gelnhausen zu wenden.  

Pure Fishing in Gelnhausen wird auch für Anfragen rund um die Produkte von Chub, Greys und Hardy zuständig sein.  

Michael Unger (zuletzt Geschäftsführer der Hardy & Greys GmbH, Lohne) leitet zukünftig als General Manager das Unternehmen Pure Fishing Deutschland GmbH in Gelnhausen. 

Die Rolle des Senior Marketing Managers bei Pure Fishing übernimmt Stefan Meyenburg. Das Hardy & Greys Außendienst-Team betreut weiterhin wie gewohnt die Kunden in Deutschland und Österreich. 

Pure Fishing Deutschland vertreibt mit den Marken Hardy, Greys, Chub, Mitchell, Abu Garcia, Berkley, Sebile, Penn, JRC, Spiderwire, Shakespeare und Stren das erfolgreichste Programm 
an Markenartikeln für Angler im deutschsprachigen Raum. 

Die Adresse von Pure Fishing lautet:  
Pure Fishing Deutschland GmbH 
Uferweg 40-42 
63571 Gelnhausen


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing*

Mal schauen was da nun passiert. Die Hardy Spinnruten hängen technologisch etwa 20 Jahre zurück. Da müsste was passieren. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob Pure Fishing so für Investitionen ist...würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn in kurzer Zeit "Made in China" auf den House of Hardy Ruten steht. 

Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing*

Ein Firmenkonstrukt mit Wurzeln in den USA kauft weitere Marken(rechte) auf... Passiert hundertfach.

Für die Kunden dürfte es nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, so ist der Service bei Pure Fishing ist sehr gut, vllt. tut sich in Sachen Preise ja auch was: je mehr Abnahme beim Fabrikanten, desto besser der EK.
Ich sehe das nicht unbedingt kritisch oder Schlecht.

Schade wäre es nur wenn dadurch Arbeitsplätze vernichtet werden oder Familien zu Wochenendbeziehungen gezungen werden damit der Ernährer den Job behalten kann...
Aber auch das passiert Tagtäglich und es wird leider immer öfter geschehen.


----------



## volkerm (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing*

Durch diese Übernahmen geht mental etwas weg.- Loomis war für mich DIE Rutenschmiede- seit Shimano nicht mehr. Lauf der Dinge wohl...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Verlegung des Hardy, Greys und Chub Vertriebes zu Pure Fishing*

Ich hab mit keinen Produkten soviel Ärger gehabt wie mit denen von Pure Fishing. Bis auf Paste hat alles irgendwie Ärger gemacht. Und Kurbel mal an einer 300 Euro Abu Rolle. Fühlt sich an wie eine Kaffeemühle.

Meine Sorge ist ganz klar, das House of Hardy nun gerichtet wird. Wie Abu, Mitchel, Shakesspeare und der Rest davon auch.


----------

